# Trial-Anleitung von vtcz.ch



## robs (24. Oktober 2003)

Was meint ihr dazu?

Ist die soweit ok?

Bin Einsteiger was das Trialen angeht und habe darin viel gelesen und ich denke es hat mir was gebracht...   nur nicht dass es irgendwie mit ner anderen Anleitung einfacher ginge und ich mach was folsch oderso  


Also, wer hats gelesen?


----------



## crazy-spy (24. Oktober 2003)

Wenn eine Seite Tipps für trialer bietet, dann zweifelsohne der velo trial club zürich!!! Also die sind sehr gut die Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (24. Oktober 2003)

jo ganz meine meinung @ara 

TRIAL ist eine gemeinschaffts sportart.....und wenn man wissen will ob man gut ist oder nihct sollte das im wettkampf ausgetragen werden...


----------



## noonnet (25. Oktober 2003)

also ich habe alles von der fahrschule auf vtcz.ch gelernt, und es hat mir sehr geholfen.. echt super diese anleitung!


----------



## Matthiastuev (25. Oktober 2003)

..da kann ich mich nur anschließen  . Als ich vor  4 Monaten mit der Trialerei anfing hat ich keinen Plan wie was funktionieren soll. Ok für Sachen wie den Wheeli oder auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen braucht man wohl eher Geduld als ne Anleitung. Aber für komplexe Abläufe wie den Tret-Bunny z.B ist ne Schritt für Schritt Erklärung natürlich ne feine Sache. 
Also ich hab in der Lernphase der Grundtechniken massig oft da reingekuckt, und mir hats immer geholfen. Kann die Seite nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## Marko (26. Oktober 2003)

Im lugano-video ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei dieser antipptechnik praktisch gleichzeitig mit dem tippen des vorderrades ein quietschen zu höhren ist. Nach dem studieren der zeitlupe ist mir dann klar geworden, dass das die hinterradbremse sein mussl, die praktisch gleichzeitig mit dem antippen des vorderrades bolckiert wird (etwas später eben). Könnte sein, dass dadurch verhindert wird, dass das hinterrad in die wand (stuffe) parallt. Das aufhören der radrotation sollte ein moment auf das ganze bike bewirken. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich da richtig liege...


----------



## aramis (26. Oktober 2003)

Ja,
jetzt fällt mir das auch auf. Aber das hört sich für meinen Geschmack zu krass an, um wirklich bewusst anwendbar zu sein. Ich glaube, der zieht einfach nur kurz nach dem Tippen die Bremse (Ich spreche von Giacomo in der 30sten Minute).
Viel wichtiger ist, dass man den Schwung, den man durch das Antippen bekommt, effektiv nach oben lenkt. Das geht wohl am besten, indem man vor dem Tippen noch mal bewusst tief ins Rad geht und im richtigen Moment (genauer beim Tippen) den Körper nach oben schnellen lässt.
Naja, so hab ich das zumindest neulig in Berlin von jemandem verklickert bekommen, dem man in Sachen Antippen schon eine gewisse Kompetenz zusprechen kann. (Nein, ich meine nicht Angelo )


----------



## Trialmatze (26. Oktober 2003)

hust...reusper....



> um es auf den punkt zu bringen, die 26" fahrer haben weniger kraft, haben dafür ausgefeiltere technik



Das ist ja wohl net dein Ernst oder?? Ich mein gut, du gehst bestimmt nur vom Grundprinzip aus, aber nen 26"er in allen Lagen perfekt zu beherrschen erfordert bestimmt net weniger Kraft als beim 20".
Technik ist bei beiden Spuren das A und O, denn ohne gute Technik wäre es im Wettkampf kaum möglich derart lang durchzuhalten und sicher zu fahren.
Für mich zeichen Schnellkraft, Konzentrationsfähigkeit und Routine (durch Technik bestimmt) einen guten Fahrer aus...

Matze


----------



## aramis (26. Oktober 2003)

Also ich finde, dass technisches Fahren einen höheren Stellenwert hat, als das Fahren mit Kraft. Der technisch versierte Fahrer mit weniger Kraft ist meistens dem Fahrer mit Kraft und weniger Technik überlegen > siehe Gilles...
Schau dir mal das Teil an, dass er bei 40:34 zieht, gleich beim ersten Versuch! Da ist nur mit Kraft nicht viel zu machen. Der Belaey verreißt das.

Optimal ist natürlich die Synthese aus Schnellkraft und Fahrtechnik. Stell dir mal vor, der Gilles geht längere Zeit ordentlich pumpen, bis er so ein Schrank ist wie der Hösel, und zwar ohne Verluste seiner Technik.
Oh mein Gott, das würde bedeuten, dass er die unumschränkte Trial-Weltherrschaft an sich reißt.


----------



## aramis (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *
> 
> hust...reusper....
> ...



Nee, er hat schon recht. Die ganzen Top-20"-Fahrer sind i.d.R. bepackter als die 26"-Fahrer. Das ist doch bei der ODM/DM genauso. Da denke ich nicht nur an den Hösel, sondern auch an den Micha Hampel, den Lehmann, den Straube... Zeig mir mal einen 26"-Elite-Fahrer, der auch so ein breites Vieh ist. Martin G., Achim Steinert, vielleicht der Jan oder der Seeb? Das kannste vergessen. Der einzige, der mir da auf Anhieb einfällt, ist der Uwe (Trialgod ).

Das ist eigentlich wiedersprüchlich, weil man, wenn man nur das Gewicht betrachtet, ja doch etwas mehr Power benötigt, um ein 26" duch die Sektion zu wuchten. Aber vielleicht begünstigt das Mtb ´ne kraftsparende Fahrweise (tippen, Rollen, Radstände setzen usw.).


----------



## Trialmatze (26. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt wo du es so sagst fällt mir das auch auf. Aber verstehen kann ich es trotzdem net. Mit ausgefeilter Technik und dem Know How "gewusst wie" kann man sicher viel Kraft sparen, aber sieh dir mal das Vid vom Gilles nochmal an (mit den vielen Steinen). Das was der da zieht ist doch mehr mit Krafteinsatz zu verichten, oder?  
Vielleicht hängt es ja auch mit dem Gewicht des Bikes zusammen. Dieses Coustellier Bike wiegt doch net viel oder? Gut, das Rahmengewicht kenn ich net, aber die Teile...Carbon Gabel etc. Die Hütte ist doch bestimmt sauleicht.
Wenn man jedoch über mehr Sprungkraft verfügt, kann man das Bike auch schwerer lassen, um mal wieder die These von Marco einzuwerfen.

Ach ich lass das jetzt einfach...damit macht man sich nur verrückt. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass der Schnell~/Sprungkraftfaktor net zu vernachlässigen ist und dahingehend werde ich weiter trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> 
> Ach ja, das wollte ich noch hinzufügen: Seit die Radstände länger werden wird auch mit den 20zöllern ordentlich getippt.  *



jo 1:10 geht mit tippen mim 20°



> um es auf den punkt zu bringen, die 26" fahrer haben weniger kraft, haben dafür ausgefeiltere technik.



das würde ich nicht sagen. der giacomo hat ein saumäßig durchtrainierten körper und schnellkraft wie die sau. genauso der hermance.




> Aber vielleicht begünstigt das Mtb ´ne kraftsparende Fahrweise (tippen, Rollen, Radstände setzen usw.).


----------



## aramis (26. Oktober 2003)

Der fast identische Zoo Pitbull wiegt 2kg. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Coustelliers so übermäßig auf Leichtbau aus sind.

Japp, der Giacomo ist von nahem betrachtet wohl sehr durchtrainiert, aber eben nicht so der Überpacker wie die oben genannten. Übrigens Matze, Schnellkraft hat meiner Meinung nach weniger mit Masse zu tun. Es geht ja dabei nicht nur darum, wie viel Power du hast, sondern wie schnell du sie entfaltet kannst. Der Boxer mit den dicksten und kräftigsten Armen ist auch nicht autamtisch der mit dem härtesten Schlag.

Und die Dinger, die die Jungs ziehen, haben meiner Meinung nach auch etwas mit Konsequenz beim Ziehen zu tun. Ich bin ja auch nicht so der Überpacker. Trotzdem ziehe ich aus sehr steilen Radstellungen aufs HR (also es geht halt os einigermaßen...)


----------



## Matthiastuev (26. Oktober 2003)

..um nochmal auf die Online Fahrschule vom Velo Trial Club Zürich zurückzukommen ( war doch anfänglich mal das main Thema hier oder ? *grins* ) Ich würd mir zu gerne mal das Video vom Tretbunny ankucken. Das geht bei mir aber weder über übers Interface noch über 'Ziel speichern unter'.
Hab nämlich den leisen Verdacht daß ich den Tretbunny irgendwie doch noch nich so richtig kann. Hab heut fast den ganzen Tag nur den Tretbunny geübt und mach zurzeit, wie ich finde, irgendwie gar keine richtigen Fortschritte mehr  . Oder ist 45cm so was wie ne magische Grenze ? Ich glaub ich streck mich garnicht ganz durch beim Absprung oder so    
Na ja jedenfalls wär das Video halt mal interessant, geht das bei irgendjemand ?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## aramis (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Matthiastuev _
> *...mach zurzeit, wie ich finde, irgendwie gar keine richtigen Fortschritte mehr  .*



Ich würde sagen, solche Dürreperioden macht jeder mal durch. Ich hab sowas auch laufend, also öfter als es mir lieb ist.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (27. Oktober 2003)

Ihr sprecht da immer von: in der 15ten minute bei den steinen und so. was für ein vid ist das? dann kann man auch mitreden


----------



## Matthiastuev (27. Oktober 2003)

Anlauf Nr 2 : Geht das Tretbunny-hop Video im Bereich 'Online Fahrschule' auf der Seite vtcz bei irgend jemand ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (27. Oktober 2003)

Guten Morgen!
Einfachmal ein bischen nach oben scrollen...


> *Im luganovideo st mir aufgefallen, dass bei dieser antipptechnik praktisch gleichzeitig mit dem tippen des vorderrades ein quietschen zu höhren ist... *


----------



## rememba (31. Oktober 2003)

appropo (-wie schreibt man das eigenlich-) www.vtcz.ch. wenn es um die Online Fahrschule geht hätte ich da mal ne Frage. Ich hab dieses Jahr mit Trail angefangen. Kann so einigermaßen nen Backwheelhop und Bunnyhop und so einfachere Sachen. Größtenteils hab ich alles mit der Online Fahrschule gelernt.(* großes lob von mir*). Nun will der Mensch aber nicht stehenbleiben und drängt zu neuen Taten. Ich will ja auch was neues lernen und wollte mir zu diesem Zweck Video CD´s kaufen. Lange rede kurzer Sinn. Kennt sich jemand damit aus? Bringt es was? Ist es emfehelenswert oder nicht?

ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus und schon mal jedem der die ganze message gelesen hat.


----------



## aramis (31. Oktober 2003)

Es heißt Trial...


----------



## crazymonkey (31. Oktober 2003)

aha ara!!  trial!


prinzipiell ist es schon eine ganz gute sache sich mal den fahrstil und die techniken von anderen in vielen videos anzuschauen.

man kann dann auf viele einem schon dargebotenen ideen zurückgreifen, und lernt es schneller wenn man(also du) einiges schon gesehen hat.

übrigens: apropos!


----------



## N3X (3. November 2003)

Hmm
gibts da irgendwo ne allround Source im Internet wo ihr eure "Vids" runterladet?
Oder muss ich mir die zusammensuchen?


----------



## wodka o (3. November 2003)

>>Klick<<
Den Rest musst du dir selbst zusammensuchen.


----------

